# Kings offer Chuck Hayes 4 yrs, $20 mil



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...to-kings-offer-chuck-hayes-four-year-20m-deal



> The Sacramento Kings have offered a four-year contract valued at $20 million to Houston Rockets free agent Chuck Hayes, according to a team source.
> 
> The under-the-cap Kings, according to the source, are optimistic Hayes will accept the deal, which would pay the 6-foot-6 forward in the mid-level exception ballpark of $5 million annually.
> 
> ...


why


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

He is not worth that much. They must really want him.


----------

